# Halloween Rom Vlog 365



## Halloween Room (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all you Halloween nuts. My name is Dan and I am a Haunted house owner in Wisconsin. I am pleased to tell you that for the past few months we have been filming ourselves and posting a weekly vlog of anything that is Halloween related. Feel free to subscribe and follow along as we continue to help anyone in this industry as best as we can through any of the social media oulets.


----------

